# Chia



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

i am currently training for an endurance mountain biking event and have read about Chia and purchased my 1st batch.

My question is around when to eat them – and how much. Obviously a tablespoon on my cereal each day will be beneficial, but on an event day should they be eaten before or during the event? Should I increase my intake in the lead up? Also is it best to eat them raw or some other way on event days?

I will also be drinking a mix of H2O and coconut water (50/50) in my hydration pack during the rides


----------



## Jake21 (Nov 25, 2006)

I eat chia every day. 1/3 of a cup. soak in water for 15 minutes until you have a jelly like texture.

throw into a blender a banana, berries, almond milk and the chia. blend briefly and drink/eat two hours before your race/ride.

J


----------



## JimmyD442 (Oct 12, 2008)

Google "Iskiate" or "Chia Fresca". About a half an hour before with a banana works wonders


----------

